
Why are you doing this? - joshfraser
http://www.markliu.me/2012/nov/01/why-are-you-doing-this/
======
joshfraser
I used to think this way too - I would make a lot of money, and then go do
something good for the world. It's a great altruistic motivation. The thing
is, I want to make the world better today. I don't want to wait. The great
thing is that there are lots of opportunities to do both at the same time. My
passion right now is making the internet faster and better. It's both my job
and something I care deeply about. That sense of purpose makes it a lot easier
to keep going when times get tough.

